# LG Mini-Split Condensate Drain Tubing Options



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I see a fair amount of this used--
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diversit...ini-Split-Indoor-Units-DIV230DL1620/205317858


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup, I bought that at Home Depot today, however it doesn't fit. This is 5/8 tubing and LG units come with 1/2 fittings. Do they make an adapter that is easy to source? What about just using the LG stock tubing? Clearly they must have something that just works, right?


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

zootjeff said:


> Yup, I bought that at Home Depot today, however it doesn't fit.


Never mind. I figured it out. I was all caught up in the smooth sections of the drain hose, didn't realize that the LG factory indoor unit drain tube is designed to lock fit into the corrugated portion of the 5/8" drain hose. Duhh. This will work great, I was thinking I was going to terminate the 5/8 flex hose into a NPT 1/2 threaded adapter to poly insert, but that wasn't going to work. Now I'm just going to mount the factory LG drain hose onto the 5/8" flex then shove about 8" of the end section of the flexible drain hose into vertical section of some 3/4 schedule 40 PVC for my drain system. Hindsight is 2020!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

FYI , most of those units have drain ports on both sides of the drain pan. You simply remove the plug from the other one, and switch it with the hose. (The manual is sometimes wrong about how to do that though) 

Those drain hoses also fight quite nicely into 3/4" pvc tubing. 

Cheers!


----------

